# [GEN] Pet shop takes a stand, stops selling puppies - Tampabay.com



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td width=80 align=center valign=top><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/9i-0&fd=R&url=http://www.tampabay.com/SearchForwardServlet.do%3FarticleId%3D497576&cid=0&ei=8bMmSJOuHp_w8ASjiPGdCQ&usg=AFrqEzfFXs_tFKnj9m-w7CZ_RuOX-GPM6Q"><img src=http://www.google.com/news?imgefp=UK0YkSgOL6YJ&imgurl=www.tampabay.com/multimedia/archive/00023/biz_pups_051108_23012c.jpg width=80 height=76 alt="" border=1><br><font size=-2>Tampabay.com</font></a></font></td><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/9-0&fd=R&url=http://www.tampabay.com/SearchForwardServlet.do%3FarticleId%3D497576&cid=0&ei=8bMmSJOuHp_w8ASjiPGdCQ&usg=AFrqEzfKkGtKlmtMu0IGwZ69SJtQjf2W-A">Pet shop takes a stand, stops selling puppies</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Tampabay.com, FL -</font> <nobr>17 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Though pet stores may be the next link in the chain after a <b>puppy mill</b>, some stores are much more conscientious than others in tracking the history of their <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

